# Sacking of Prospero



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Finally an HH Spacewolf novel Black Library is releasing Prospero Burns by Dan Abnett this is going to kick(hopefully).


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

possibly a book im more looking forward to than even mechanicum. i hope they shed some light on why russ attacks and tries to kill magnus when the emperor wanted him captured. gonna make for some interesting reading when they explain that one. i hope it is just magnus goading russ into 'come and get me if you think your hard enough' because that would be weak. constantin valdor was with russ so something major has got to happen to prevent that guy from following the emperors orders. 

so overall this is getting me very excited as its gonna move the story on that little bit more and give us one of the most important events in the heresy. i cant wait


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally, my favourite Non Codex Chapter (quite possibly Favourite Chapter/Legion as well, after Night Lords and World Eaters) gets something good.

The wolves are here! Dan Abnett? I FUCKING LOVE YOU. (Alhough I do prefer Graham McNeill, shame really).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i hope they shed some light on why russ attacks and tries to kill magnus when the emperor wanted him captured. gonna make for some interesting reading when they explain that one. i hope it is just magnus goading russ into 'come and get me if you think your hard enough' because that would be weak.


Wasn't it already explained that Horus tricked Russ into going after Magnus by telling him that the Emperor had changed his mind and wanted the Thousand Sons destroyed? Not very hard when you carry the authority of the Emperor after all, and the drop sight massacre had yet to occur as well.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i understand what your saying but russ had constatin valdor with him and i presume that he would have known the reason for wanting magnus brought to earth alive. i might be wrong but didnt he fight in the webway with the other Custodes and SoBs and would have saw that the emperor was stuck on the golden throne. 
any how im sure there is gonna be some intrigue with this peticular matter and it would be kinda boring if russ just followed a simple order from horus and did it. would make more of a story if horus was seen to be doing some plotting while still percieved to be loyal.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this. Russ is probably one of the more interesting primarchs, and along with Valdor and Magnus, this should be a cracker of a book.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I am looking forward to the book, I have decided that I will read this one despite my origonal plan of waiting till more came out so I could read them one after another. I just hope they don't make the situation that Magnus is weaker than Russ, cos that would annoy me, but I sense that may be what will happen.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes i hope Magnus isn't portrayed as weaker than Russ. Magnus is described as a "giant in Physical and mental terms" and to my knowledge was the tallest of the primarchs, and was a major challenge to Russ in combat.

Also Magnus was about to kill Russ at one point, a Space wolf called 'Wolf Lord Garm' was forced to intervene in the fight by throwing the spear of Russ, injuring Magnus, who in turn then butchered Garm


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

When does it come out?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

November I believe.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds interesting, really looking forward to that one 

Wasn't the reason that Russ sacked Prospero rather than bring Magnus in because Horus intervened? I may be misremebering, but doesn't it say in some place like the horus Heresy Artbook that Russ didn't know Horus had turned and believed that he was just passing on updated orders from the Emperor?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

oh thank you god
thank you
i cant wait
i thought it said horus with the full weight of the emperor ordered russ to kill not capture
yeah the spear of russ is what prevented magnus killing russ
though i dont think magnus could have killed russ
he hadn't gone evil at that time


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

With his mental psychic power I reckon he could have. He already destroyed one of Russ's hearts so I reckon Russ would had died


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Some updated info on this guys:

'Prospero Burns' has been pushed back to April 2010.

'A Thousand Sons' will be released before it in March 2010.

(Yes 2 HH books with be released in the space of a month!)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yes i hope Magnus isn't portrayed as weaker than Russ. Magnus is described as a "giant in Physical and mental terms" and to my knowledge was the tallest of the primarchs, and was a major challenge to Russ in combat.
> 
> Also Magnus was about to kill Russ at one point, a Space wolf called 'Wolf Lord Garm' was forced to intervene in the fight by throwing the spear of Russ, injuring Magnus, who in turn then butchered Garm


Where did you get that. I have to read Russ getting his ass kicked.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Some updated info on this guys:
> 
> 'Prospero Burns' has been pushed back to April 2010.
> 
> ...


'...rubbing hands in glee...'


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

In the fight Magnus punches Russ and it breaks his armour. Some of the shards pierce one of Russ's hearts and Russ falls to the floor. Magnus is about to then kill Russ when Wolf Lord Garm speared Magnus and Magnus turned on the guy and killed him. That gave Russ time to get up and pick up Magnus breaking his back.


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

It will also tell why Magnus went to Chaos.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i wish this didnt get pushed back! i could be reading it now!


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Anything with Space Wolves involved has to be throatrippingly brilliant. Nothing like bringing the feral out in mankind and turning it superhuman. The twin book Thousand Sons should give a good account of the other side of the coin too. The downtime between books sucks arse too. Ive read all the HH books so far and cant wait for more


----------

